# Aylesbury Odeon - Aug 2009



## Els (Aug 5, 2009)

Super, smashing, lovely, great.

The Mrs. announced she was off to Aylesbury to pick up a few bits and bobs from Mothercare for teh littleun's so I thought I would cadge a lift to see if the rumours were true. And they are! Result!

Sorry about the slightly poor picture quality but my trusty searchblaster proved to be a bit too puny for this particular site and I was on a bit of a limited time frame...

More info here...
http://cinematreasures.org/theater/24121/

Anywayz, enjoy...





















































































































Loverly August weather on the way home...





Big thanks to Landie Man without who's help this feature presentation would not have been possible.


----------



## johno23 (Aug 5, 2009)

Some nice interesting shots there,looks largely untrashed,nice to see so much of the machinery still intact which is often missing in these old cinemas.Quite a place,nice work


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 5, 2009)

Fantastic mate! I'm glad you managed it, sorry last time didnt happen. Good to see its in good nick, I might have to do a re-report. The place is in suprisingly good nick for the length of time its been shut. Where I work, at the new cinema across town, theres 3 people who used to work there as well, back in 1999.


----------



## spikey (Aug 5, 2009)

great site and it seems to be fairly untrashed, nice one m8

hopefully the projectors and the old stage lanterns dont end up in the skip


----------



## clebby (Aug 6, 2009)

Your pictures are fine! It looked stunning on the outside when it was open by the looks of it.


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 6, 2009)

clebby said:


> Your pictures are fine! It looked stunning on the outside when it was open by the looks of it.



That photo was taken on the day of opening in 1937!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 6, 2009)

Great report but I'm sure I saw one similar befor by some on elce. Can't beleve the projectors are still in place


----------



## TK421 (Aug 6, 2009)

Excellent find, and really well composed photos there mate. Brilliant finding the original 'odeon' sign !


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 6, 2009)

Searchblaster did you proud fella...great set o pics.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Aug 6, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Brilliant finding the original 'odeon' sign !


Yeah nice one, what's suprising is that all the letters are there still. I also like the photo of what it looked like before, and the photo you took of what it looks like these days.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 7, 2009)

Some spot on Pics there Els, I really like Cinemas very much, we just havent got any like that across here!


----------



## Jeneric Jane (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the photo of the ladder and the windows. I'm curious as to how the pot plant on the main stair case is still alive.


----------



## odeon master (Aug 9, 2009)

Jeneric Jane said:


> I love the photo of the ladder and the windows. I'm curious as to how the pot plant on the main stair case is still alive.



Plastic plants, is usually the case !

THE ODEON


----------



## MD (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice one 
looks like a few things left to see too
must get round to doing another cinema soon


----------

